
Customer Data Platform – What Features Makes for a Great CDP - linkerzx
https://medium.com/analytics-and-data/customer-data-platform-what-features-makes-for-a-great-cdp-74227bc4d028
======
marcdavis
Great article by Julien Kervizic, covers in depth the key functionalities of
Customer data platforms. Beside just covering the features of a CDP, it would
have been good to also cover the business use case for a CDP.

~~~
linkerzx
Noted. This is something I had covered in high level in a previous blog posts:
[https://medium.com/analytics-and-data/cdp-and-dmp-a-story-
of...](https://medium.com/analytics-and-data/cdp-and-dmp-a-story-of-
advertising-platforms-draft-9359162f6713)

But that I might want to cover in more details in the future.

